# Ist das noch Garantie ??? Rahmen defekt beim Lux 2015



## chickendestroye (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zuerst einmal an alle,

mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren.

An meinem Lux CF7.9 aus dem Jahre 2015 hat sich die Lagerschale für das Hauptschwingenlager gelöst. 

Chronik: 
03.11.2019 einen Garantiefall aufgemacht
05.11.2019 e-mail bekommen dass die Werkstatt informiert ist und sich bei mir meldet
18.11.2019 e-mail bekommen dass ich einen Retourenschein bekommen werde
20.11.2019 e-mail bekommen mit Retourenschein
21.11.2019 Rahmen eingeschickt
25.11.2019 Rahmen wurde zugestellt
20.12.2019 e-mail von Werkstatt
dazwischen einige Telefonate wegen der langen Wartezeit, auch konnte mein Rad nach der Zustellung nicht gefunden werden obwohl ich schon eine e-mail bekommen hatte, dass es angekommen sei usw., wohl der schon bekannte und allseits beliebte Canyon Service......

Mit e-mail vom 20.11.2019 von der Werkstatt wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass man den Rahmen gerne auf Garantie tauschen wolle, es aber leider keinen Rahmen mehr gäbe.....
Entweder einen Rückkauf des Rades oder einen neuen Lux Rahmen aus 2019.

Als ich telefonisch nachfragte, was das denn im Detail bedeutet sagte man mir, dass man mir mein Rad zum Zeitwert von 700€ zurück kaufen würde oder ich einen neuen Lux Rahmen bekommen könnte, allerdings würden dann einige Anbauteile (Hinterrad, Dämpfer, Schaltung usw.) meines Rades nicht mehr passen. Ich habe das mal recherchiert und es würden auf mich Zusatzkosten für Material von ca. 1200 Euro hinzukommen um nochmals ein lauffähiges Rad zu haben.

Hier meine Frage: Darf Canyon es zu meinem Problem machen, wenn sie ihr Garantieversprechen nicht einhalten können, wegen fehlendem Material. Ich frage mich auch, was ist mit den Räder, die noch in Zukunft kaputt gehen?? Soweit ich informiert bin konnte man mein Lux noch bis 2017/2018 kaufen. Soll sich jeder dann nochmals ein neues Rad zulegen, nur weil Canyon keine Rahmen mehr hat?? Leider kann ich ja nichts dazu, dass der neue Rahmen so überhaupt nicht zu meinen Komponenten passt. Die Rückkaufoption für 700€ ist in meinen Augen auch nur ein schlechter Witz. Ich war immer der Meinung, wenn ich eine Garantie habe, ist der Hersteller entweder zur Reparatur bzw. einem Austausch verpflichtet.
Ich stelle mir mal vor, mein Auto hat einen Getriebeschaden und der Hersteller gibt mir ein anderes Getriebe, was nicht mehr in mein Auto passt..... hätte er damit die Garantie erfüllt? Ich bin der Meinung "NEIN" auf gar keinen Fall. Sehe ich das falsch?? Bin mal auf eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## BillGehts (22. Dezember 2019)

Es ist doch mittlerweile bekannt das das bei Canyon so ist. Das ist ja auch nicht neu und immer wieder kommen Leute wie Du mit solchen Threads.

Überlegt Euch vorher wo Ihr die Räder kauft, dann würde sich hier vielleicht etwas ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (22. Dezember 2019)

Die 6 Jahre Garantie auf die Rahmen sind ja eine freiwillige Leistung. Insofern kann Canyon das selbst definieren wie sie mit umgehen. Und sie schreiben auf ihrer Website: "Garantie: Sollte der zu ersetzende Artikel nicht mehr in der Originalfarbe verfügbar sein, bekommst du eine andere Farbe oder ein Upgrade auf das Nachfolgemodell."

Insofern ist es das, was angekündigt wurde, auch wenn ich zustimmen muss, dass es für dich natürlich doof ist, dass die Teile nicht mehr zum Nachfolger passen...


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (22. Dezember 2019)

sorry, doppelt. Wie löscht man hier Beiträge?


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (22. Dezember 2019)

xxxx


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (22. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Als ich telefonisch nachfragte, was das denn im Detail bedeutet sagte man mir, dass man mir mein Rad zum Zeitwert von 700€ zurück kaufen würde oder ich einen neuen Lux Rahmen bekommen könnte, allerdings würden dann einige Anbauteile (Hinterrad, Dämpfer, Schaltung usw.) meines Rades nicht mehr passen. Ich habe das mal recherchiert und es würden auf mich Zusatzkosten für Material von ca. 1200 Euro hinzukommen um nochmals ein lauffähiges Rad zu haben.


Das ist echt die Entscheidung zwischen Pest und Colera.
Nimm die 700 Ocken und verabschiede Dich von der Marke.
Wenn Dir der nächste Rahmen auch wieder kaputtgeht, geht das Spiel doch von vorne los.
Eine kulante Lösung sähe für mich  in so einem Fall so aus: Canyon gibt die nötigen Anbauteile zum EK  ab. Kostet die doch nix.
Ansonsten wird das Garantieversprechen zur Farce.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (22. Dezember 2019)

Oder - wenn es sich besser rechnet - nimm den neuen Rahmen und verkaufe alles. Und dann kaufste Dir was Vernünftiges.


----------



## bastl-axel (23. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> ..Darf Canyon es zu meinem Problem machen, wenn sie ihr Garantieversprechen nicht einhalten können, wegen fehlendem Materia..


Aber sie halten doch ihr Versprechen. Sie versprachen, das du einen neuen Rahmen bekommst, wenn es noch einen gibt oder du bekommst einen Rahmen vom neueren Modell oder sie kaufen deinen Rahmen zurück.
Andererseits, was machen dann die Hersteller, wenn sie mehrere Rahmen auf Lager legen und sie dann keiner braucht? Wegwerfen?
Einen neuen Rahmen gibt es nur halt während der aktuellen Produktionszeit und danach gibt es ein Upgrade aufs neuere Modell.
Ist auch bei Wohnwagen mit der Inneneinrichtung so und auch beim Auto bei den Polstern und den Innenverkleidungen.


chickendestroye schrieb:


> ..Ich stelle mir mal vor, mein Auto hat einen Getriebeschaden und der Hersteller gibt mir ein anderes Getriebe, was nicht mehr in mein Auto passt..... hätte er damit die Garantie erfüllt?


Autos haben meist keine allumfassende Garantie, BMW hat sogar gar keine, sondern nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene 2-jährige Gewährleistungszeit und nur dann hättest du einen Anspruch, aber nicht auf ein neues Getriebe. Die können es auch einfach nur reparieren.


----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber sie halten doch ihr Versprechen. Sie versprachen, das du einen neuen Rahmen bekommst, wenn es noch einen gibt oder du bekommst einen Rahmen vom neueren Modell oder sie kaufen deinen Rahmen zurück.



Hallo, von Rückkauf habe ich bisher nichts gelesen. Gegen einen Rahmen des neueren Models hätte ich auch nichts, wenn die Anbauteile nur halbwegs passen würden, dass ich aber nur für´s Material noch zusätzlich 1200€ zahlen soll, ist für mich so nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Andererseits, was machen dann die Hersteller, wenn sie mehrere Rahmen auf Lager legen und sie dann keiner braucht? Wegwerfen?
> Einen neuen Rahmen gibt es nur halt während der aktuellen Produktionszeit und danach gibt es ein Upgrade aufs neuere Modell.


Das Lux gab es in der alten Form noch bis 2018 zu kaufen. Was machen denn die Käufer deren Rad noch in der Gewährleistung bis 2020 kaputt geht? Ich bin der Meinung, wenn der Hersteller eine solche Garantie gibt (zu dem ihn keiner gezwungen hat), müsste er auch Ersatzteile bevorraten. Sollte wirklich dann noch nach der Garantiezeit der ein oder andere Rahmen übrig sein, könnte man diese immer noch verkaufen. Wenn Canyon schon an Mitarbeiter im Service und der Werkstatt spart, sollte doch wenigstens die Ersatzteilversorgung funktionieren, da müsste man doch Erfahrungswerte haben, oder glaubst du dass nach Produktionsende nichts mehr kaputt geht?


----------



## gyor (23. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Was machen denn die Käufer deren Rad noch in der Gewährleistung bis 2020 kaputt geht?


Dein Rad stammt nicht von 2018, sondern aus dem Mittelalter.
700€ sind doch für was 5 Jahre altes ein guter Preis, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Dein Rad stammt nicht von 2018, sondern aus dem Mittelalter.
> 700€ sind doch für was 5 Jahre altes ein guter Preis, oder?


Aber genau der gleiche Rahmen hätte ich 2018 noch kaufen können und hätte somit noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr Gewährleistung. Was bitte ist daran Mittelalter....wir haben noch 2019!!


----------



## MATaFIX (23. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, mich würde interessieren, wie du auf die 1200 Euro Zusatzkosten kommst.
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich freuen, wenn meine alte Kiste abraucht und ich einen neuen Rahmen kriegen würde.

Ist der Ersatzrahmen inkl. Dämpfer? Dann seh ich nicht wirklich, was da für Zusatzkosten in dieser Höhe auf dich zukommen.

Gibt doch Boostadapter für's Hinterrad...



chickendestroye schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal recherchiert und es würden auf mich Zusatzkosten für Material von ca. 1200 Euro hinzukommen um nochmals ein lauffähiges Rad zu haben.


----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde interessieren, wie du auf die 1200 Euro Zusatzkosten kommst.
> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich freuen, wenn meine alte Kiste abraucht und ich einen neuen Rahmen kriegen würde.
> 
> Ist der Ersatzrahmen inkl. Dämpfer? Dann seh ich nicht wirklich, was da für Zusatzkosten in dieser Höhe auf dich zukommen.
> ...



Was beim Ersatzrahmen dabei ist konnte oder wollte mir noch niemand von Canyon sagen, da warte ich schon seit Freitag auf den versprochenen Rückruf. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es nur der Rahmen wäre, komme ich auf diese Auflistung, wenn ich in etwa die gleichen Komponenten besorge die momentan verbaut sind.

Dämpfer 380€
Laufrad 300€
Kassette 80€
Kette 25€
Schaltwerk 90€
Schalthebel 70€
Innenlager 20€
Kurbel 160€
Züge 20€
Steckachse hinten 50€
Steuersatz 50€

Material 1245€ ohne Montage


----------



## gyor (23. Dezember 2019)

Ein Monarch Rl kostet 180€ 
Ein Boost adapter, wenn du 6loch hast 5€
Warum willst du ne neue Schaltgruppe?
Es gibt auch günstigere Steckachsen, Steuersätze.
Züge, eher 7€


----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Ein Monarch Rl kostet 180€
> Ein Boost adapter, wenn du 6loch hast 5€
> Warum willst du ne neue Schaltgruppe?
> Es gibt auch günstigere Steckachsen, Steuersätze.
> Züge, eher 7€


Das ist ja schön, dass der Monarch nur 180€ kostet nur passt er nicht in den Rahmen
Da mein Mittelalterrad ja noch 2-fach hat, kann ich ja wohl auch keinen Umwerfer an den neuen Rahmen schrauben
Außerdem schrieb ich, dass ich mir vergleichbare Komponenten herausgesucht habe und mir nichts zusammen bastele was schlechter ist, als das was ich hatte.
Wenn das alles so einfach ist, warum macht denn Canyon das nicht so, wäre doch kein Aufwand und auch kein großes Geld??
Außerdem kommen wir ein wenig vom Thema ab.


----------



## bastl-axel (23. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Hallo, von Rückkauf habe ich bisher nichts gelesen.


Zitat aus deinem 1.Beitrag. Hast du sogar selbst geschrieben.


chickendestroye schrieb:


> Entweder* einen Rückkauf des Rades* oder einen neuen Lux Rahmen aus 2019.


Schon wieder vergessen? Ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (23. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> ..Ich bin der Meinung, wenn der Hersteller eine solche Garantie gibt (zu dem ihn keiner gezwungen hat), müsste er auch Ersatzteile bevorraten..


Jo, das ist deine Meinung, aber diese Garantie von Canyon ist freiwillig und wenn die keinen alten Rahmen mehr haben, musst du halt den neueren Rahmen nehmen oder dir von denen dein Rad zurückkaufen lassen. Mehr habe die auch nicht versprochen.


----------



## d-fens (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde erstmal abwarten, was sie zusätzlich für die "nicht passenden" Teile von dir verlangen. Das ist ja noch gar nicht raus, oder?
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass dem Kunden keine zusätzlichen Kosten in Höhe von mehreren hundert Euro entstehen sollten.

700 Euro Rückkauf halte ich auf dem ersten Blick für zu wenig. 

Das Rad hat neu 3000 Euro, ja? Und ist durch einen Defekt, der durch Canyon's Garantieversprechen abgedeckt ist, nicht mehr nutzbar. Keines der (An)Bauteile, weil ja der Rahmen defekt. Da wäre mir der Zeitwert egal.


----------



## d-fens (23. Dezember 2019)

Bemerkungen wie "man weiss doch wie der Canyon Service ist", "dann kauft man eben woanders" sind in dem Moment des Garantiefalles null nützlich. Wenn der Schaden da ist, der Hersteller dafür eine Garantie gibt, sollte er auf dafür vollumfänglich gerade stehen, mMn.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das nächste Bike des Threadsteller nicht von Canyon sein wird. Nützt nur im Moment nichts.


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Aber genau der gleiche Rahmen hätte ich 2018 noch kaufen können und hätte somit noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr Gewährleistung.


Sollen die die Rahmen für ihre Gewaehrleistungsfaelle jetzt dir geben, damit sie dann keine Gewährleistungen mehr erfüllen können? Seltsame Logik, würdest du das machen?

Btw sind Garantien eher selten dafür da, dich für alle Faelle kostenfrei zu stellen. Was du suchst nennt sich eher "Sponsoring".

Ansonsten, nimm die 700, du Glückspilz!


----------



## ruppidog (23. Dezember 2019)

Das kann ja Alles nicht sein weil :









						MTB-News.de User Award 2018: Kundenservice des Jahres - MTB-News.de
					

Welche Firma bietet den besten Kundenservice? Über 13.000 Personen haben beim MTB-News User Award 2018 abgestimmt – hier sind die Ergebnisse!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Zitat aus deinem 1.Beitrag. Hast du sogar selbst geschrieben.
> 
> Schon wieder vergessen? Ich nicht.


Nein, ein bis zwei Tage kann ich mir schon noch was behalten . Du hast in deinem Post geschrieben, "Aber sie halten doch ihr Versprechen. Sie versprachen, das du einen neuen Rahmen bekommst, wenn es noch einen gibt oder du bekommst einen Rahmen vom neueren Modell oder sie kaufen deinen Rahmen zurück." Ich bezog mich auf die Garantiebestimmungen, da steht nichts von Rückkauf. Den Rückkauf hat man mir in diesem Fall angeboten, das war kein Garantieversprechen und das habe ich auch geschrieben. In den Garantiebestimmungen findest du von Rückkauf nichts. Da sind wir wohl aneinander vorbei gerannt. Ändert aber nichts an der Sache!


----------



## kordesh (23. Dezember 2019)

Auch wenn die Aktion von Canyon komisch ist. Es wird nichts daran ändern, dass die deinen Rahmen nicht mehr auf Lager haben. Außerdem wird Canyon sich irgendwo abgesichert haben, dass die mit der Lieferung des neueren Models ihr Garantieversprechen einlösen.
Auch wenn es sich für dich vielleicht unfair anfühlt: Ich würde glaube ich auf das Angebot mit dem neuen Rahmen eingehen. Du bekommst nen aktuellen, nagelneuen Rahmen, kaufst Anbauteile für 1200€, verkaufst den alten Plunder für 300-400€ (??) und hast dann also für 800-900€ n neues, aktuelles Rad da stehen. Dein altes Rad hat dich dann also knapp 200€ pro Jahr gekostet. Finde ich eigentlich ganz geil, dass man kurz vor Ende der Garantie für so „wenig“ Geld n neues Rad da stehen hat.


----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Sollen die die Rahmen für ihre Gewaehrleistungsfaelle jetzt dir geben, damit sie dann keine Gewährleistungen mehr erfüllen können? Seltsame Logik, würdest du das machen?
> 
> Btw sind Garantien eher selten dafür da, dich für alle Faelle kostenfrei zu stellen. Was du suchst nennt sich eher "Sponsoring".
> 
> Ansonsten, nimm die 700, du Glückspilz!


Glaubst du denn wirklich, die hätten noch Rahmen für die Gewährleistungsfälle??

Für was ist denn eine Garantie, denn deiner Meinung nach da?? Man garantiert mir Ersatz bei einem Schaden, der nicht von mir verursacht wurde, sondern auf einen Herstellungs/Berechungsfehler oder was weis ich, zurück zuführen ist. Dann wäre es doch auch sinnig, wenn man den Ersatz verwenden könnte und sich nicht den Rest des Rades neu kaufen soll, das wäre für mich logisch. 
Beim Sponsoring bekommt man doch etwas, oder?? Ich habe für mein Rad aber 3000 Euro bezahlt und dies incl. Garantie, die habe ich in dem Moment ja wohl schon mit bezahlt, wie jeder andere Kunde auch, der sich dort ein Rad kauft.

Und wieso ich ein Glückspilz sein sollte, nur weil mir 700€ abgeboten wurde, verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Muckal (23. Dezember 2019)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Das kann ja Alles nicht sein weil :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Früher war alles besser


----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Aktion von Canyon komisch ist. Es wird nichts daran ändern, dass die deinen Rahmen nicht mehr auf Lager haben. Außerdem wird Canyon sich irgendwo abgesichert haben, dass die mit der Lieferung des neueren Models ihr Garantieversprechen einlösen.
> Auch wenn es sich für dich vielleicht unfair anfühlt: Ich würde glaube ich auf das Angebot mit dem neuen Rahmen eingehen. Du bekommst nen aktuellen, nagelneuen Rahmen, kaufst Anbauteile für 1200€, verkaufst den alten Plunder für 300-400€ (??) und hast dann also für 800-900€ n neues, aktuelles Rad da stehen. Dein altes Rad hat dich dann also knapp 200€ pro Jahr gekostet. Finde ich eigentlich ganz geil, dass man kurz vor Ende der Garantie für so „wenig“ Geld n neues Rad da stehen hat.


Hallo kordesh, danke für die Anregung. In gewisser Weise hast du ja recht mit dem was du sagst. Aber ja es fühlt sich für mich trotzdem unfair an. Zum einen, musst du auch zuerst mal jemand haben, der dir das alles abkauft, zum anderen hat der neue Rahmen dann so gut wie keine Garantie und ich habe ehrlich gesagt den Glauben in die Qualität der Rahmen verloren. Was ich noch nicht geschrieben habe, das ist schon der zweite Rahmen der kaputt ging, der erste schon nach einem halben Jahr am Tretlager!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickendestroye (23. Dezember 2019)

Und nur mal so nebenbei, der für Freitag versprochene und für heute nochmals versprochene Anruf von Canyon blieb, wie nicht anders zu erwarten aus. Es ist ja schon fast beängstigend, dass ich mich darüber schon nicht mehr aufrege  

Frohe Weihnachten dann wird´s wohl eher nächstes Jahr.


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Und wieso ich ein Glückspilz sein sollte, nur weil mir 700€ abgeboten wurde, verstehe ich auch nicht.


Weil das für ein 4 Jahre altes und dazu kaputtes Allerweltsbike ein verdammt guter Preis ist. Hast du sowas schonmal versucht zu verkaufen, im Ebikezeitalter?

Und biken kostet nun mal, und Sachen gehen kaputt. Nicht ärgern, sondern aufs Nachfolgerbike freuen!


----------



## S-H-A (23. Dezember 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Weil das für ein 4 Jahre altes und dazu kaputtes Allerweltsbike ein verdammt guter Preis ist. Hast du sowas schonmal versucht zu verkaufen, im Ebikezeitalter?
> 
> Und biken kostet nun mal, und Sachen gehen kaputt. Nicht ärgern, sondern aufs Nachfolgerbike freuen!



Endspurt zum Bullshitaward 2019?


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (23. Dezember 2019)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Kann man sowas nicht reparieren?


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube es können ihm auch noch drei Leute erklären. Wenn ihm die Welt doch etwas schuldet?


----------



## filiale (24. Dezember 2019)

erledigt...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Dezember 2019)

Langweilig. Immer dasselbe und das ganze nochmal im Kreis.


----------



## rrrobin (24. Dezember 2019)

Unrecht hat er trotzdem nicht, wenn Canyon mit X Jahren Garantie für einen Rahmen wirbt, dann haben die gefälligst auch ein paar Rahmen für diesen Zweck auf Lager zu halten.

Sich mit Sternchen, kleingedrucktem und inkompatbiblen Nachfolgemodell darum zu drücken ist einfach nur armselig und moralisch gesehen ist das böswillige Täuschung. 

Zumal das keine Ausnahme ist dass mal zuwenig Rahmen von einem Modell da sind, nein das hat System dass Canyon keine Ersatzteile und keine Rahmen auf Lager hält. Ist dutzendfach im Forum dokumentiert. Jeder Automobilhersteller bekommt es hin zehntausende Ersatzteile mehr als 10 Jahre lang auf Lager zu halten, bei Canyon hast du schon verkackt wenn du das Vorjahresmodell fährst...

Und auf solche Praktiken kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht oft genug hinweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (24. Dezember 2019)

rrrobin schrieb:


> Unrecht hat er trotzdem nicht, wenn Canyon mit X Jahren Garantie für einen Rahmen wirbt, dann haben die gefälligst auch ein paar Rahmen für diesen Zweck auf Lager zu halten.
> 
> Sich mit Sternchen, kleingedrucktem und inkompatbiblen Nachfolgemodell darum zu drücken ist einfach nur armselig und moralisch gesehen ist das böswillige Täuschung.
> 
> ...



Ist aber scheissegal, Geiz ist geil!


----------



## bastl-axel (24. Dezember 2019)

rrrobin schrieb:


> Jeder Automobilhersteller bekommt es hin zehntausende Ersatzteile mehr als 10 Jahre lang auf Lager zu halten,


Aber nur die gängigsten ET. Weiß das, bin aus der Branche. Viele Karosserieteile und fast alles von der Inneneinrichtung läuft deutlich schneller aus, als erst nach 10 Jahren. Dann bekommt du nur noch die äußeren Blechteile und eventuell auch noch Polster und Verkleidungen, die zwar passen, aber eine andere Farbe haben können. Und Bremsen, Scheinwerfer usw. kommen ja sowieso nur von Zulieferern.


----------



## chickendestroye (24. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber nur die gängigsten ET. Weiß das, bin aus der Branche. Viele Karosserieteile und fast alles von der Inneneinrichtung läuft deutlich schneller aus, als erst nach 10 Jahren. Dann bekommt du nur noch die äußeren Blechteile und eventuell auch noch Polster und Verkleidungen, die zwar passen, aber eine andere Farbe haben können. Und Bremsen, Scheinwerfer usw. kommen ja sowieso nur von Zulieferern.


Was ist denn das nun schon wieder für ein Kommentar?? Was heißt hier nur die gängigsten Ersatzteile?? Die brauchen ja nur ein Ersatzteil vorzuhalten......nämlich den Rahmen, nur auf den geben sie Garantie, alles andere ist doch dazu gekauft!!


----------



## el martn (24. Dezember 2019)

Schon VW gefragt, ob sie dir noch ne Rohkarosse vom 6er Golf anbieten können?

Ja, mein Vergleich hinkt genau so wie die restlichen Vergleiche hier...

Wenn Canyon halt keinen Rahmen mehr hat, dann ist es halt so... 
Immerhin gibt es zwei Wahlmöglichkeiten! Ob sie gefallen oder nicht, ist euer Problem.


----------



## filiale (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde den neuen Rahmen nehmen und mir dann überlegen ob ich aufbaue (auch mit gebrauchten Teilen wie es Deine vorher waren) oder alles in Einzelteilen komplett verkaufe.


----------



## BillGehts (24. Dezember 2019)

rrrobin schrieb:


> Unrecht hat er trotzdem nicht, wenn Canyon mit X Jahren Garantie für einen Rahmen wirbt, dann haben die gefälligst auch ein paar Rahmen für diesen Zweck auf Lager zu halten.
> 
> Sich mit Sternchen, kleingedrucktem und inkompatbiblen Nachfolgemodell darum zu drücken ist einfach nur armselig und moralisch gesehen ist das böswillige Täuschung.
> 
> ...



Diesen Beitrag sollte man mal im Forum pinnen. Das jeder weiß, der sich ein Bike von dieser Firma kaufen will worauf er sich da einlässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Dezember 2019)

Bei allen anderen Herstellern gibt's natürlich komplett neues Bike samt eine Woche gratis auf Malle zum einbremsen. Die alten Bremsen waren ja schließlich auch eingebremst!


----------



## pacechris (24. Dezember 2019)

Das ist bei allen Hersteller so nicht nur bei Canyon auf Grund der verkauften Stückzahlen fällt es da mehr auf.

Kollege von mir ging es mit Cannondale genau so.


----------



## S-H-A (24. Dezember 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Das ist bei allen Hersteller so nicht nur bei Canyon auf Grund der verkauften Stückzahlen fällt es da mehr auf.
> 
> Kollege von mir ging es mit Cannondale genau so.



Bei einer Rahmenserie die erst aktuell abgelöst wurde? Es demnach noch Bikes mit  1 jähriger Garantie gibt? Leute, hört doch mal auf diesen Rotz aus Koblenz zu verteidigen. Die verkacken es ständig, immerzu. Kein Hersteller schafft es auch nur annähernd solch eine Dauerschleife an Negativkritik zu produzieren wie Canyon. So naiv/ verwirrt  kann man doch gar nicht sein...


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Dezember 2019)

Typisches Schmarotzerverhalten, die Kosten deiner eigenen Unfaehigkeit die Garantiebestimmungen zu verstehen den restlichen Kunden auflasten zu wollen, welche dann deine verwirrten Traumvorstellungen durch höhere Preise mitfinanzieren sollen.
Fragt man sich echt welches Trauma manche erwartet, wenn sie zum ersten Mal selbst für ihre Auskommen arbeiten müssen.


----------



## S-H-A (24. Dezember 2019)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Typisches Schmarotzerverhalten, die Kosten deiner eigenen Unfaehigkeit die Garantiebestimmungen zu verstehen den restlichen Kunden auflasten zu wollen, welche dann deine verwirrten Traumvorstellungen durch höhere Preise mitfinanzieren sollen.
> Fragt man sich echt welches Trauma manche erwartet, wenn sie zum ersten Mal selbst für ihre Auskommen arbeiten müssen.



Alter was rauchst du? Hast du ein Rezept dafür?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Dezember 2019)

Ok, ihr habt andere Drogisten.


----------



## clemson (24. Dezember 2019)

Canyon erfüllt doch seine Garantieversprechen in diesem Falle einen aktuellen neuen Rahmen....nachdem es den alten nicht mehr gibt ....
Sleben is kein wunschkonzert.....


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## pacechris (24. Dezember 2019)

topolino schrieb:


> Da isˋ nix mit * odé klein gedruckten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt doch alles


----------



## rrrobin (25. Dezember 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Passt doch alles


Das ist doch genau mein Punkt. Formaljuristisch ist das alles richtig, für den Käufer ist das in der Praxis trotzdem kacke. 

Und moralisch ist das unter aller Sau, für die Kohle die sie aufgrund der Werbung mit der Garantie Extra eingestrichen haben kommt keine ordentliche Gegenleistung. 

Und nein, ich hab kein Canyon und hatte auch noch nie eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsito (25. Dezember 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Passt doch alles



Was passt da? Gemäß dieser Information hätte der TE vor Gericht glaube ich ganz gute Chancen.
Denn Canyon bietet ihm ja noch nicht einmal den Rahmen in einer anderen Farbe an. 
Und das man für das Nachfolgemodell zahlen soll, steht da auch nicht. Vielleicht kriegt man bei der Registrierung der Garantieverlängerung noch detaillierte Informationen zugeschickt, die das dann besagen. Aber gemäß dieser Information ist das formaljuristisch nicht korrekt, was Canyon da macht.

Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich eine Garantieverlängerung von 4 jähren erhalte, erwarte ich, dass mir, wenn es nicht mein Verschulden ist, ein neuer Rahmen zugesandt wird. Ohne Zuzahlung. Wir reden hier nicht von 10 oder mehr Jahren. Wenn Canyon die Rahmen nicht einlagern möchte, ist das in Ordnung, dann müssen Sie halt einen neuen vergleichbaren schicken.
Am Ende aber gut zu wissen, Canyon ist bei mir außen vor, hatte aber eh nicht vor, was von da zu kaufen.


----------



## kordesh (25. Dezember 2019)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Was passt da? Gemäß dieser Information hätte der TE vor Gericht glaube ich ganz gute Chancen.
> Denn Canyon bietet ihm ja noch nicht einmal den Rahmen in einer anderen Farbe an.
> Und das man für das Nachfolgemodell zahlen soll, steht da auch nicht. Vielleicht kriegt man bei der Registrierung der Garantieverlängerung noch detaillierte Informationen zugeschickt, die das dann besagen. Aber gemäß dieser Information ist das formaljuristisch nicht korrekt, was Canyon da macht.
> 
> ...



Canyon bietet ihm doch kostenlos das Nachfolgemodell an. Passen halt nur fast alle Anbauteile nicht mehr...


----------



## Vogelsito (25. Dezember 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Canyon bietet ihm doch kostenlos das Nachfolgemodell an. Passen halt nur fast alle Anbauteile nicht mehr...



Stimmt, Sorry, genau lesen hilft.
Na dann würde ich den Rahmen nehmen und selber basteln.


----------



## kordesh (25. Dezember 2019)

Vogelsito schrieb:


> Stimmt, Sorry, genau lesen hilft.
> Na dann würde ich den Rahmen nehmen und selber basteln.



Ich würde das auch so machen. Habe oben schonmal grob gerechnet, dass man dann nach 5 Jahren für 800-900€ n nagelneues, aktuelles Rad aufm Hof stehen hat.


----------



## --- (25. Dezember 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> n nagelneues, aktuelles Rad aufm Hof stehen hat.


Aber halt wieder n Canyen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Dezember 2019)

Canyon hält sich so zwar formaljuristisch an die eigenen Garantiebestimmungen, aber zeigt schon deutlich auf daß sie offensichtlich zu keinem Zeitpunkt gewillt waren dafür Sorge zu tragen, daß sie den Zweck und Sinn für den Kunden hinter den vereinbarten Garantiebedingungen erfüllen wollten, denn es ist kein Zufall daß sie keine älteren Rahmen auf Lager haben. Das hat schon Geschmack!

Darüberhinaus, und das wiegt in meinen Augen viel schwerer, können sie offensichtlich ihrer aus Treu und Glauben sich ergebende Ersatzteilbereitstellungpflicht innerhalb des üblichen Gebrauchszeitraums von zumindest 6 Jahren nicht nachkommen, was nichts mit der freiwillig eingeräumten Garantie zu tun hat. Würde man also als Erstkäufer nen schuldhaft beschädigten Ersatzrahmen innerhalb des üblichen Gebrauchszeitraums bestellen und Canyon kann diesen nicht liefern und verweist auf das Nachfolgemodell, so müßte Canyon m.E. die nicht passenden Teile im Austausch gleich unentgeltlich mitliefern.

In dem konkreten Fall des TE, der ja ein Garantiefall ist, würde ich erwarten daß Canyon hinsichtlich der zusätzlich benötigten Teile sich finanziell hälftig beteiligt oder so.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Dezember 2019)

Eine Garantie ist immer noch freiwillig und deshalb kann der Garantiegeber auch ganz alleine bestimmen, was er verspricht und wie er es versucht zu halten. Steht alles so in den Garantie-Bestimmungen und wer zu faul war, das vorm Kauf zu lesen, hat halt Pech.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Eine Garantie ist immer noch freiwillig und deshalb kann der Garantiegeber auch ganz alleine bestimmen, was er verspricht und wie er es versucht zu halten. Steht alles so in den Garantie-Bestimmungen und wer zu faul war, das vorm Kauf zu lesen, hat halt Pech.


In einem Punkt trifft Deine Aussage nicht zu. Canyon muss sich schon an seine eigenen Garantiebestimmungen halten und kann nicht frei bestimmen wie sie diese erfüllen wollen, oder auch nicht.

Und hier stellt sich zusätzlich noch die spannende Frage, ob und wie die gesetzliche umfassende Ersatzteilbereitstellungpflicht hier reinwirkt.


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> In einem Punkt trifft Deine Aussage nicht zu. Canyon muss sich schon an seine eigenen Garantiebestimmungen halten und kann nicht frei bestimmen, wie sie diese erfüllen wollen, oder auch nicht.


Da steht doch drin, das man nur dann den gleichen Rahmen bekommt, wenn er noch verfügbar ist und wenn nicht, bekommt man einen aktuelleren Rahmen. Also wo hat Canyon jetzt sein Versprechen gebrochen?


Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Und hier stellt sich zusätzlich noch die spannende Frage, ob und wie die gesetzliche umfassende Ersatzteilbereitstellungpflicht hier reinwirkt.


Sowas gibt es nicht. Wenn es keine Ersatzteile gibt, muss dir dann der Hersteller das defekte Gerät komplett ersetzen oder dich auszahlen. Aber auch nur während der gesetzlichen 2-jährigen Gewährleistung oder der freiwillig gewährten Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (25. Dezember 2019)

Es geht hier gar nicht darum ob das vielleicht rechtlich ok ist oder nicht. Warum ich den Beitrag gern pinnen würde ist, dass jeder potentielle Kunde sich vor dem Kauf darüber informieren kann worauf er sich da einlässt wenn er bei Canyon ein Rad kauft. 

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit selbst schon zwei gebrochene Rahmen bei Canyon MTBs und würde mir schon aus diesem Grund nie wieder ein Bike dieser Firma kaufen. Das ist nun zum Glück einige Jahre her und seitdem ist mir das mit keiner anderen Firma passiert. Ich lege im Jahr ca. 10000 km zurück.

Ich kann Dir auch versichern dass das bei anderen Firmen anders läuft. Dort werden Rahmen für solche Fälle auf Lager gelegt. Bei Canyon ist das offensichtlich nicht der Fall. So wird schnell aus dem angeblichen Superschnäppchen ein teurer Fehlkauf. 

Es ist ja auch nicht das erste Mal das Canyon durch so kundenunfreundliches Verhalten auffällt. Deshalb sollten solche Fälle auch public gemacht werden.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Da steht doch drin, das man nur dann den gleichen Rahmen bekommt, wenn er noch verfügbar ist und wenn nicht, bekommt man einen aktuelleren Rahmen. Also wo hat Canyon jetzt sein Versprechen gebrochen?
> 
> Sowas gibt es nicht. Wenn es keine Ersatzteile gibt, muss dir dann der Hersteller das defekte Gerät komplett ersetzen oder dich auszahlen. Aber auch nur während der gesetzlichen 2-jährigen Gewährleistung oder der freiwillig gewährten Garantie.


Es entspricht der herrschenden Meinung sowohl in der Literatur als auch in der Rechtsprechung, daß dem Hersteller aus Treu und Glauben, also 242 BGB, eine nachvertragliche Pflicht für die umfassende Bereitstellung von Ersatzteilen für den üblichen Gebrauchszeitraum trifft. Und diese dürfte bei einem Mountainbike kaum unter sechs Jahre einzuordnen sein. Ich würde sie eher auf acht Jahre taxieren.

Zu ersetzen wäre der Wert der noch offenen Nutzungsdauer. Wenn das Mountainbike beispielsweise neu 4.000,00 € gekostet hat und der Hersteller nach vier Jahren keinen Ersatzrahmen (bzw. Ersatzkettenstrebe.. ^^) mehr vorrätig hat, beläuft sich der Schaden bei einem üblichen Gebrauchszeitraum von 8 Jahren auf 2.000,00 €.


----------



## Wolfobert (25. Dezember 2019)

Manchmal ist eben der Unterschied zwischen (gesetzlicher ) Gewährleistung und (freiwilliger) Garantie nicht bekannt. Und die Garantie kann der Hersteller nach Belieben selbst definieren und wenn er morgen feststellt, das der Rahmen wegen Verschleiss kaputt gegangen ist, dann leistet er gar nicht mehr.
Ich habe mir neulich H7-Birnen fürs Auto gekauft, 5 Jahre Garantie, ausgenommen Verschleiss  ! Das Porto fürs Einschicken kann ich mir sparen.
Oder Matratzen fürs Bett mit 10 Jahren Garantie, ausgenommen Abnutzung - dasselbe!


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Dezember 2019)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Ich habe mir neulich H7-Birnen fürs Auto gekauft, 5 Jahre Garantie, ausgenommen Verschleiss ! Das Porto fürs Einschicken kann ich mir sparen.


Naja, der fast immer nur tagsüber ohne Licht fährt, hätte ja dann keinen Verschleiß und die Garantie müsste greifen.


----------



## filiale (25. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Naja, der fast immer nur tagsüber ohne Licht fährt, hätte ja dann keinen Verschleiß und die Garantie müsste greifen.



Versuche das mal zu beweisen


----------



## bastl-axel (25. Dezember 2019)

Wäre mir wegen einer popeligen Birne viel zu stressig, Ab in die Tonne und vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Hallo zuerst einmal an alle,
> 
> mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, dass Canyon hier machen kann, was Canyon will. Aus einem ganz banalen Grund: Es handelt sich um eine freiwillige Garantieleistung von Canyon, da die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach 2 Jahren abläuft und Dein Rad schon 5 Jahre alt ist. Deswegen hast Du keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch auf irgendwas und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Canyon in seinen Garantiebdingungen auch z. B. schreibt, dass der Hersteller nach eigenem Gutdünken entscheidet, was er als Ersatz anbietet im Garantiefall. Da hast Du keinen Auftrag, irgendetwas einzufordern.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. Dezember 2019)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Es geht hier gar nicht darum ob das vielleicht rechtlich ok ist oder nicht. Warum ich den Beitrag gern pinnen würde ist, dass jeder potentielle Kunde sich vor dem Kauf darüber informieren kann worauf er sich da einlässt wenn er bei Canyon ein Rad kauft.
> 
> Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit selbst schon zwei gebrochene Rahmen bei Canyon MTBs und würde mir schon aus diesem Grund nie wieder ein Bike dieser Firma kaufen. Das ist nun zum Glück einige Jahre her und seitdem ist mir das mit keiner anderen Firma passiert. Ich lege im Jahr ca. 10000 km zurück.
> 
> ...


Was ist daran Kundenunfreundlich? Canyon bietet nach fünf Jahren einen neuen Rahmen an. Auf Garantie. Dazu ist Canyon nicht gezwungen. Und wenn man sich so die Garantiebestimmungen von anderen ansieht, ist Canyon bei weitem nicht der schlechteste. Cube Händler wollen auch nichts von Magura MTC Bremsen wissen, wenn sie noch im Gewährleistungszeitraum am Banjo raussiffen, selbst erlebt und Magura hatte mich seinerzeit an Cube verwiesen. Gelöst habe ich das Problem dann mit einem Verschraubten Banjo von Jagwire.
Specialized bietet auch nur 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen. 1999 ist mir ein 1992er Stahlrahmen von Specialized am rechten Ausfallend gebrochen. Specialized hatte damals auf dem Stahlrahmen noch lebenslange Garantie. Die klappte, aber natürlich war der Ersatz Rahmen auch ein neueres Modell, ein 1998er. Vieles passte nicht mehr, aber ich habe die Situation genutzt, mir ein Bike nach meinem Geschmack aufzubauen und es ist seither mein Eisdielen Bike, obwohl ich es in den frühen 0er Jahren noch richtig als MTB genutzt habe, was immer gut ging.


----------



## Habitat84 (26. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Canyon hier machen kann, was Canyon will. Aus einem ganz banalen Grund: Es handelt sich um eine freiwillige Garantieleistung von Canyon, da die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nach 2 Jahren abläuft und Dein Rad schon 5 Jahre alt ist. Deswegen hast Du keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch auf irgendwas und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Canyon in seinen Garantiebdingungen auch z. B. schreibt, dass der Hersteller nach eigenem Gutdünken entscheidet, was er als Ersatz anbietet im Garantiefall. Da hast Du keinen Auftrag, irgendetwas einzufordern.


Solange kunden so denken wie du solange kann canyon machen was sie wollen. Der defekt der schale fällt sicherlich nicht unter verschleiß. Und da canyon 6 jahre garantie gewährt (mit den genannten optionen) müssen sie eines davon anbieten.


----------



## BillGehts (26. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Was ist daran Kundenunfreundlich? Canyon bietet nach fünf Jahren einen neuen Rahmen an. Auf Garantie. Dazu ist Canyon nicht gezwungen. Und wenn man sich so die Garantiebestimmungen von anderen ansieht, ist Canyon bei weitem nicht der schlechteste. Cube Händler wollen auch nichts von Magura MTC Bremsen wissen, wenn sie noch im Gewährleistungszeitraum am Banjo raussiffen, selbst erlebt und Magura hatte mich seinerzeit an Cube verwiesen. Gelöst habe ich das Problem dann mit einem Verschraubten Banjo von Jagwire.
> Specialized bietet auch nur 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen. 1999 ist mir ein 1992er Stahlrahmen von Specialized am rechten Ausfallend gebrochen. Specialized hatte damals auf dem Stahlrahmen noch lebenslange Garantie. Die klappte, aber natürlich war der Ersatz Rahmen auch ein neueres Modell, ein 1998er. Vieles passte nicht mehr, aber ich habe die Situation genutzt, mir ein Bike nach meinem Geschmack aufzubauen und es ist seither mein Eisdielen Bike, obwohl ich es in den frühen 0er Jahren noch richtig als MTB genutzt habe, was immer gut ging.



Es ist kundenunfreundlich, weil das Bike so wie es dasteht noch vor einem Jahr erkauft wurde. Da hat eine Firma wie Canyon einfach noch Rahmen auf Lager zu haben um solche Fälle abzudecken. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Canyon aufgrund dieses Threads jetzt doch noch einen Rahmen aus dem Ärmel zaubert. Wer sich nicht wehrt steht bei Canyon leider im Regen.


----------



## bastl-axel (26. Dezember 2019)

BillGehts schrieb:


> ..Da hat eine Firma wie Canyon einfach noch Rahmen auf Lager zu haben um solche Fälle abzudecken. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?


Nee, das muss kein Hersteller. Das ist nur Wunschdenken. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?


BillGehts schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Canyon aufgrund dieses Threads jetzt doch noch einen Rahmen aus dem Ärmel zaubert.


Aber mich. Wo kein Rahmen mehr ist, kann man auch keinen mehr herzaubern.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nee, das muss kein Hersteller. Das ist nur Wunschdenken. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> Aber mich. Wo kein Rahmen mehr ist, kann man auch keinen mehr herzaubern.


Muss der Hersteller schon, alleine schon aus den von mir mehrfach benannten Gründen.
Ist das denn wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?
;-)


----------



## el martn (26. Dezember 2019)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Es ist kundenunfreundlich, weil das Bike so wie es dasteht noch vor einem Jahr erkauft wurde. Da hat eine Firma wie Canyon einfach noch Rahmen auf Lager zu haben um solche Fälle abzudecken. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?



Vielleicht ist es genau aus diesem Grund so!?
Vielleicht haben sie noch eine Anzahl X von dem Rahmen in passender Farbe und Größe für die Gewährleistungsfällen im Lager liegen?
Und diese Rahmen sind halt (noch) für die Gewährleistungen reserviert.
So dumm wie ihr meint,  sind die bei Canyon wirklich nicht!
Wenn sie keinen Rahmen für einen Gewährleistungsfall haben, müssen sie das Rad zum Neupreis auslösen.
Haben sie keinen Rahmen für einen Garantiefall, wird dem Kunden das angeboten, was er sich beim Kauf bestätigen musste. Und das ist im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern gar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## bastl-axel (26. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Muss der Hersteller schon, alleine schon aus den von mir mehrfach benannten Gründen.


Das ist deine Meinung, aber nur Wunschdenken deinerseits und nicht die Realität. Laut Gesetz macht Canyon nix falsch, auch wenn es dir und dem TS so nicht gefällt.


----------



## BillGehts (26. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung, aber nur Wunschdenken deinerseits und nicht die Realität. Laut Gesetz macht Canyon nix falsch, auch wenn es dir und dem TS so nicht gefällt.



Zum letzten Mal für Dich. Das mag formaljuristisch alles richtig sein. Trotzdem ist es sehr kundenunfreundlich und potentielle Kunden sollten das auch vor dem Kauf wissen. Vielleicht hätten sich einige dann für einen Anbieter entschieden der das nicht so handhabt.

Ganz davon abgesehen das ich von der Qualität der Canyon Rahmen nichts halte.


----------



## bastl-axel (26. Dezember 2019)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Das mag formaljuristisch alles richtig sein. Trotzdem ist es sehr kundenunfreundlich..


Zweimal ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es genau aus diesem Grund so!?
> Vielleicht haben sie noch eine Anzahl X von dem Rahmen in passender Farbe und Größe für die Gewährleistungsfällen im Lager liegen?
> Und diese Rahmen sind halt (noch) für die Gewährleistungen reserviert.
> So dumm wie ihr meint,  sind die bei Canyon wirklich nicht!
> ...


Hier hat niemand behauptet daß Canyon "dumm" ist.
Betriebswirtschaftlich betrachtet machen sie wohl sogar vieles richtig.
Aber sie sind nicht unbedingt sonderlich kundenorientiert.
Und rechtlich betrachtet teilweise mehr als grenzwertig unterwegs.
Aber solange die Kunden deren teils zweifelhafte Geschäftsgebaren weiterhin klaglos schlucken scheint sich ja auch deren Geschäftsprinzip als das wirtschaftlich betrachtet Beste erwiesen zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Solange kunden so denken wie du solange kann canyon machen was sie wollen. Der defekt der schale fällt sicherlich nicht unter verschleiß. Und da canyon 6 jahre garantie gewährt (mit den genannten optionen) müssen sie eines davon anbieten.


Hast Du den Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie verstanden oder willst Du hier einfach mal so richtig über Canyon abziehen?!? Ich tippe auf letzteres. Kennst Du Canyons Garantiebedingungen? Steht da drin, dass Canyon über 10 Jahre garantiert, dass der Rahmen kostenlos mit einem identischen ersetzt wird? Würde mich schwer wundern. Denn dann ist Canyon vor allem eins: naiv.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. Dezember 2019)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Es ist kundenunfreundlich, weil das Bike so wie es dasteht noch vor einem Jahr erkauft wurde. Da hat eine Firma wie Canyon einfach noch Rahmen auf Lager zu haben um solche Fälle abzudecken. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Canyon aufgrund dieses Threads jetzt doch noch einen Rahmen aus dem Ärmel zaubert. Wer sich nicht wehrt steht bei Canyon leider im Regen.


Wenn ich Canyon wäre, würde ich nach solch einer Kampagne von Kunden und bewundernden Fans die Garantiebedingungen nochmals zitieren und das mindeste rausgeben, was ich gemäß dieser muss. Denn es ist schon ziemlich albern, dass sich einer mit einem 5 Jahre alten Bike, das beschädigt wurde, echauffiert, dass ihm Canyon einen Rahmen anbietet, der aus der heutigen Zeit stammt und damit auch auf neustem Entwicklungsstand ist. Und es geht einen Kunden eigentlich in solchen Umständen herzlich wenig an, ob Canyon vor 1 Jahr noch solch einen Rahmen hatte. Das bedeutet auch nicht automatisch, dass Canyon immer noch welche davon hat.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Hier hat niemand behauptet daß Canyon "dumm" ist.
> Betriebswirtschaftlich betrachtet machen sie wohl sogar vieles richtig.
> Aber sie sind nicht unbedingt sonderlich kundenorientiert.
> Und rechtlich betrachtet teilweise mehr als grenzwertig unterwegs.
> Aber solange die Kunden deren teils zweifelhafte Geschäftsgebaren weiterhin klaglos schlucken scheint sich ja auch deren Geschäftsprinzip als das wirtschaftlich betrachtet Beste erwiesen zu haben.


Was wäre denn aus Deiner Sicht kundenorientiert? Dass Canyon extra die alten Werkzeuge für einen Rahmen von vor 5 Jahren wieder heranzieht und einem Kunden seinen ganz persönlichen Rahmen anfertigt, nur weil dieser erwartet, dass sein Bike wieder genauso aussehen muss, wie es neu aussah? Das Teil ist 5 Jahre alt und die Garantie ist, denke ich, von Canyon klar definiert. Hier ist absolutes Meckern im Vordergrund und ich weiß echt nicht, was hier eigentlich erwartet wird?!?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Was wäre denn aus Deiner Sicht kundenorientiert? Dass Canyon extra die alten Werkzeuge für einen Rahmen von vor 5 Jahren wieder heranzieht und einem Kunden seinen ganz persönlichen Rahmen anfertigt, nur weil dieser erwartet, dass sein Bike wieder genauso aussehen muss, wie es neu aussah? Das Teil ist 5 Jahre alt und die Garantie ist, denke ich, von Canyon klar definiert. Hier ist absolutes Meckern im Vordergrund und ich weiß echt nicht, was hier eigentlich erwartet wird?!?


Das kann ich Dir gerne beantworten:

Zum einem ist Canyon (wie jeder Hersteller) verpflichtet zumindest dem Erstkäufer gegenüber aus Treu und Glauben für den Zeitraum des üblichen Gebrauchs lückenlos Ersatzteile anbieten zu können. Ich taxiere den üblichen Gebrauchszeitraum bei einem Mountainbike jedenfalls nicht unter 6 Jahren. Also erwarte ich dass Canyon (wie andere Hersteller auch) sich ausreichend mit Rahmen und Schwingen eingedeckt hat, um dieser Pflicht zu genügen.

Canyon hat dem TE mitgeteilt, daß sie keinen der "alten" Rahmen mehr haben. Wenn dies stimmt, dann können sie ja nicht einmal Gewährleistungsansprüche befriedigen, was mich angesichts des noch nicht zu lange zurück hängenden Produktion doch sehr verwundern würde. Wenn sie an diesem Punkt den TE bewusst angelogen haben, dann ist das schon ziemlich arschig und alles andere als kundenfreundlich. 

Wenn Canyon von vorne herein gar nicht vor hatte den "alten" Rahmen für Garantiefälle herauszugeben, was ihnen freilich schwerlich nachzuweisen wäre, dann könnten sie rein rechtlich betrachtet auch nicht auf das Anbieten eines neueren Rahmens verweisen, wie es als Garantiebedingung ja formal auch vereinbart wurde.

Ich erwarte nicht daß Canyon Sorge tragen muß daß das Bike nach sagen wir mal 8 Jahren genauso wie bei der Auslieferung aussehen muss. Die Rahmenfarbe kann da durchaus variieren, und meinetwegen muss es auch nicht zu 100 % derselben Evolutionsstufe entsprechen. Aber der Rahmen sollte grundsätzlich schon zu den verbauten Bauteilen passen. Und nur dann, wenn sie den alten Rahmen gar nicht mehr auf Lager haben, sollten sie den neueren Rahmen anbieten. Aber da stellt sich wiederum die Frage, wieso angesichts ihrer Ersatzteilbereitstellungpflicht sie keine alten Rahmen angeblich mehr anbieten können.

Dies sehe ich im Übrigen nicht als bloßes "meckern" an, da ich immerhin konkret und sachlich begründe warum ich das Geschäftsgebaren von Canyon in einigen Punkten durchaus kritisch sehe.

Einer dieser weiteren Punkte ist ja, daß Canyon sich weigert Kettenstreben einzeln rauszugeben, aber das gehört nicht mehr hierher. 
Ich finde die Canyon-Räder im Übrigen auch nicht so schlecht, zumindest die, die ich mal zur Probe gefahren habe.

Canyon wird zudem im Zweifel eh nicht die Werkzeuge für die in Fernost im Auftrag gefertigten Rahmen haben.


----------



## chickendestroye (26. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Denn es ist schon ziemlich albern, dass sich einer mit einem 5 Jahre alten Bike, das beschädigt wurde, echauffiert, dass ihm Canyon einen Rahmen anbietet, der aus der heutigen Zeit stammt und damit auch auf neustem Entwicklungsstand ist. Und es geht einen Kunden eigentlich in solchen Umständen herzlich wenig an, ob Canyon vor 1 Jahr noch solch einen Rahmen hatte. Das bedeutet auch nicht automatisch, dass Canyon immer noch welche davon hat.


Zuallererst einmal, um es genau zu sagen, ist mein LUX erst 4,5 Jahre alt, davor konnte ich es schon einmal knappe 2 Monate nicht nutzen wegen des ersten Defektes nach einem halben Jahr (und selbst nach einem halben Jahr, bekam ich einen Rahmen in einer anderen Farbe, den ich annahm, damit ich die Sache abschließen konnte), und jetzt kann ich es schon wieder seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr nutzten.
Zum Zweiten wurde das Bike nicht *beschädigt*, sondern die von Canyon suggerierte und auch garantierte Haltbarkeit ist nicht mehr gegeben.
Und wenn es mich als Kunden nichts angeht, wie Canyon sein Garantieversprechen auslegt, wen denn sonst??

Was ich erwarte, ist dass Canyon mir zumindest einen größtenteils kompatiblen Rahmen anbietet, bzw. sich an den doch erheblichen Mehrausgaben beteiligt. Und ja...., da können jetzt wieder die Canyon-Verteidiger hochspringen und mir schreiben, dass Canyon nichts dafür kann was ich erwarte. 
*Doch* dafür können sie wohl was, wenn sie mir, mit ihrer 6 jährigen Garantie suggerieren, dass der Rahmen so gut ist, dass sie sogar 6 Jahre Garantie drauf geben, dann sollen sie wenigstens im Garantiefall auch dafür gerade stehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2019)

Ach, wie es sich so schön weihnachtlich im Kreis dreht, hier.


----------



## skask (26. Dezember 2019)

Selbst wenn Garantie eine freiwillige Verpflichtung ist, muss der Garantiegeber zu seinem Versprechen stehen. Canyon verspricht, zumindest aktuell: 

_Garantie_

_6 Jahre ab Kaufdatum_
_Nur für Erstbesitzer_
_Nur auf Material- und Verarbeitungsfehler, die schon bei Auslieferung bestanden_
_Auf alle Canyon Teile (Rahmen, RR-Gabeln, Cockpits, usw.)_
_Kosten für den Umbau, Versand und ggf. Zoll werden von dir getragen_
Ich würde mein Rad hinschicken, ist aber wohl eh schon dort, und sagen: _Bitte umbauen, die alten Teile an den neuen Rahmen!_ Dann wird Canyon sagen: _Geht nicht, passt nicht. _Und jetzt ist die Frage, wessen Problem ist das? Da würde ich den schwarzen Peter bei Canyon sehen, Ersatzteilbereitstellungspflicht wurde ja bereits erwähnt.
Wenn eine Rechtschutzversicherung vorhanden ist, würde ich den Klageweg einschlagen, da wird es auf einmal sicher eine kundenfreundliche Lösung geben.
Wenn keine Rechtschutzversicherung, dann den neuen Rahmen nehme, selbst umbauen und die alten Teile verscherbeln. Oder alles verscherbeln. Oder Rahmen verscherbeln und im Bikemarkt was passendes suchen.


----------



## clemson (26. Dezember 2019)

....da steht doch unter 6 jahre garantie : " kosten für umbau, versand müssen von dir getragen werden"
Ob man nun nicht kompatible Teile unter Umbaukosten sieht oder nicht .... liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters .....

Um es Idotensicher zu machen wäre es wohl sinnvoll es explizit extra in die freiwiligen garantiebestimmungen zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (26. Dezember 2019)

Das machen sie ja mit Absicht nicht, klingt ja auf den ersten Blick erst mal super. 

Canyon ist und bleibt ein kundenunfreundliches Unternehmen. Wenn ich mich noch an den Ärger mit meiner Fox Gabel erinnere. Manche Fehler macht man nur einmal.


----------



## Habitat84 (26. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Hast Du den Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie verstanden oder willst Du hier einfach mal so richtig über Canyon abziehen?!? Ich tippe auf letzteres. Kennst Du Canyons Garantiebedingungen? Steht da drin, dass Canyon über 10 Jahre garantiert, dass der Rahmen kostenlos mit einem identischen ersetzt wird? Würde mich schwer wundern. Denn dann ist Canyon vor allem eins: naiv.


Ich verstehe den unterschied sogar sehr gut 
in den garantie bedingungen stehen sechs jahre, das rad ist 5 jahre alt. Also was ist dein problem? Ich hab nirgends gesagt das sie dem te den selben rahmen zur verfügung stellen müssen. Nur mal für dich, versuch mal das was du liest auch zu verstehen. Wenn ich hier an irgendwas rumgemosert habe dann an dir, und nicht an canyon. Over and out


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Dezember 2019)

Mal ehrlich,  wieviel Threads über schlechten Kundenservice gab es schon.

und was ist, die Räder werden weiterhin gerne gekauft. Bei der jährlichen Umfrage hier wird Canyon sicher auch nicht auf den letzten Plätzen landen.

Warum soll Canyon also was ändern und da Ressourcen verschwenden.


----------



## hansano (26. Dezember 2019)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> An meinem Lux CF7.9 aus dem Jahre 2015 hat sich die Lagerschale für das Hauptschwingenlager gelöst



Würde eine Reparatur dich zufriedenstellen?



chickendestroye schrieb:


> allerdings würden dann einige Anbauteile (Hinterrad, Dämpfer, Schaltung usw.) meines Rades nicht mehr passen.



Weshalb passt denn ein Hinterrad nicht mehr rein, oder die Schaltung? Ich bin nicht vom MTB Fach aber interessieren tut es mich schon.


----------



## osi22 (26. Dezember 2019)

hansano schrieb:


> Weshalb passt denn ein Hinterrad nicht mehr rein, oder die Schaltung? Ich bin nicht vom MTB Fach aber interessieren tut es mich schon.



Bitte lesen, dies wurde schon besprochen. Zweifach Schaltung und Non-boost Laufräder passen zu dieser Rahmen nicht.

Zum Thema:

egal wie oft hier gemummelt wird ob die Lösung von Canyon gerechtfertigt ist, oder nicht, dir wurde aus meiner Sicht eine sinvolle Möglichkeit angeboten.
Einfach den neuen Rahmen nehmen und drauf was gescheites aufbauen. Ist jetzt eh Wintersassion, kannst dann in aller Ruhe dich damit beschäftigen. Viel Spass dabei


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (26. Dezember 2019)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Warum soll Canyon also was ändern und da Ressourcen verschwenden.


...und uns so herrliche Popcorn Themen ermöglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (27. Dezember 2019)

osi22 schrieb:


> Bitte lesen, dies wurde schon besprochen. Zweifach Schaltung und Non-boost Laufräder passen zu dieser Rahmen nicht.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...



Den Rahmen nehmen und was gescheites aufbauen? Wo liegt hier der Fehler?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (27. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den unterschied sogar sehr gut
> in den garantie bedingungen stehen sechs jahre, das rad ist 5 jahre alt. Also was ist dein problem? Ich hab nirgends gesagt das sie dem te den selben rahmen zur verfügung stellen müssen. Nur mal für dich, versuch mal das was du liest auch zu verstehen. Wenn ich hier an irgendwas rumgemosert habe dann an dir, und nicht an canyon. Over and out


Ich zweifle, dass Dir klar ist, was der Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie ist: Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung vom Hersteller, wo er ersetzen und reparieren kann, was er für richtig hält. Gewährleistung ist eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung, das Produkt über einen gewissen Zeitraum funktionsbereit zu erhalten. Wenn Du natürlich gern persönlich Leute angreifen willst und den Gescheitle hier spielst, der an anderen rummosern will, dann braucht man dazu nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Aber informier Dich einmal über die Unterschiede, bevor Du andere persönlich angreifen willst.


----------



## bastl-axel (27. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Gewährleistung ist eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung, das Produkt über einen gewissen Zeitraum funktionsbereit zu erhalten.


So isses und die gilt aber nur 2 Jahre lang, aber das Rad ist schon 5 Jahre alt. Da greift also nur noch die Garantie.


----------



## rrrobin (27. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich zweifle, dass Dir klar ist, was der Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie ist: Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung vom Hersteller, wo er ersetzen und reparieren kann, was er für richtig hält. Gewährleistung ist eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung, das Produkt über einen gewissen Zeitraum funktionsbereit zu erhalten. Wenn Du natürlich gern persönlich Leute angreifen willst und den Gescheitle hier spielst, der an anderen rummosern will, dann braucht man dazu nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Aber informier Dich einmal über die Unterschiede, bevor Du andere persönlich angreifen willst.


Nicht ganz, die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich verpflichtet, die Garantie kann ein Hersteller freiwillig anbieten. Wenn er die Garantie aber anbietet muss der Hersteller sich auch an seine selbst ausgerufenen Garantiebedingungen halten, diese Leistung ist dann quasi Teil des Kaufvertrages. Freiwillig ist hier nur das anbieten, wenn man das tut muss man sich auch dran halten.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (27. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich zweifle, dass Dir klar ist, was der Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie ist: Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung vom Hersteller, wo er ersetzen und reparieren kann, was er für richtig hält. Gewährleistung ist eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung, das Produkt über einen gewissen Zeitraum funktionsbereit zu erhalten. Wenn Du natürlich gern persönlich Leute angreifen willst und den Gescheitle hier spielst, der an anderen rummosern will, dann braucht man dazu nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Aber informier Dich einmal über die Unterschiede, bevor Du andere persönlich angreifen willst.


Jein.
Die Einräumung einer Garantie erfolgt natürlich freiwillig.
Wenn der Hersteller aber eine bestimmte Garantie verspricht, muss er sich auch rechtlich daran messen lassen und ist an sein Garantieversprechen gebunden.


----------



## S-H-A (27. Dezember 2019)

Ach, darum geht es doch gar nicht. Canyon bietet ja den neuen Rahmen. Hält sich also an das Garantieversprechen. 
Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach ein Unding, dass es für ein fast aktuelles Modell keinen Ersatz gibt. Aber Liteville fängt ja auch schon so an. Absolutes No-Go. Aber die Leute kaufen dennoch... So ändert sich nix. Ich mache meinen Kauf sehr stark vom Support und Service eines Herstellers abhängig. Ich bin bereit viel Geld zu investieren, erwarte dann aber Gegenwert.
Canyon ist und bleibt halt ein Discounter.


----------



## filiale (27. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich mache meinen Kauf sehr stark vom Support und Service eines Herstellers abhängig. Ich bin bereit viel Geld zu investieren, erwarte dann aber Gegenwert.



Das versuche ich auch immer, aber leider bekommt man mittlerweile auch bei den hochpreisigen Dingen oftmals schlechte Produkte / Service.
Früher (vor 20 Jahren), also noch alles besser war, konnte man sagen: teuer = gut und zuverlässig, billig = schrott. Heute bekommt man wegen der Gewinnmaximierung der Unternehmen selbst bei den teuren Produkten oftmals nur Mist. Leider...


----------



## S-H-A (27. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Das versuche ich auch immer, aber leider bekommt man mittlerweile auch bei den hochpreisigen Dingen oftmals schlechte Produkte / Service.
> Früher (vor 20 Jahren), also noch alles besser war, konnte man sagen: teuer = gut und zuverlässig, billig = schrott. Heute bekommt man wegen der Gewinnmaximierung der Unternehmen selbst bei den teuren Produkten oftmals nur Mist. Leider...



Es gibt aber noch Ausnahmen. Schau dir aktuell Bikeyoke an. Sackmann hat über die Feiertage versucht einem User zu helfen... Fox hat sich deutlich gebessert und ist echt kulant und schnell geworden. Von SC hört man auch sehr wenig schlechtes. Nicolai, Pivot ebenso. Hope, äußerst hilfsbereit und kulant. Bei den Versendern ist Rose der, von dem man so gut wie nichts schlechtes hört... Pech haben kann man immer, bei allen. Probleme gibt es überall. Aber bei einem *deutlich *mehr, bei anderen weniger.  Und der Umgang mit diesen entscheidet bei mir über kaufen oder nicht.


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Dezember 2019)

Gerade bei Markenbikes ist halt auch noch viel vom Händler abhängig, wie gut sind dessen Kontakte zum Hersteller, hat er am Kunden genug verdient dass er einen Extra-Meter gehen möchte usw..
Bedingt aber dass Händler und Hersteller überhaupt unterschiedliche Firmen sind  ?


----------



## DieAder (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich kenne genug Beispiele von Fachandelsmarken (auch hochpreisig....), die das Thema genauso handhaben wie Canyon. Vorteil hierbei ist allerdings, dass man im besten Fall noch einen guten Händler zwischengeschaltet hat. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Problem dann schon gelöst wäre. Leider hat der TE einen Entwicklungszeitraum des MTB erwischt, wo es viele Neuerungen gab und somit vieles nicht mehr passt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (29. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Probleme gibt es überall. Aber bei einem *deutlich *mehr, bei anderen weniger. Und der Umgang mit diesen entscheidet bei mir über kaufen oder nicht.


Und was wäre, wenn eine Firma zwar einen sehr schlechten Service hätte, aber total geile Produkte?


----------



## S-H-A (29. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Und was wäre, wenn eine Firma zwar einen sehr schlechten Service hätte, aber total geile Produkte?



Das würde mir am Arsch vorbei gehen. Wird nicht gekauft.


----------



## Habitat84 (29. Dezember 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Ich zweifle, dass Dir klar ist, was der Unterschied zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie ist: Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung vom Hersteller, wo er ersetzen und reparieren kann, was er für richtig hält. Gewährleistung ist eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung, das Produkt über einen gewissen Zeitraum funktionsbereit zu erhalten. Wenn Du natürlich gern persönlich Leute angreifen willst und den Gescheitle hier spielst, der an anderen rummosern will, dann braucht man dazu nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Aber informier Dich einmal über die Unterschiede, bevor Du andere persönlich angreifen willst.



das ist schön das du an meinem sachverstand zweifelst, gleichzeitig aber deine unwissenheit hier darstellst  hast dir mit dem beitrag selbst ins knie geschossen. Drum informiere dich besser bevor du andere belehren willst. Das ich den unterschied kenne habe ich schon in anderen (ähnlichen) themen dargelegt und mit leuten diskutiert die wie du der Meinung waren ein Hersteller müsse sich nicht an seine Garantiebestimmungen halten.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das würde mir am Arsch vorbei gehen. Wird nicht gekauft.


Du würdest im Extremfall also deswegen auf dein Traumfahrrad verzichten? 
Mir wäre da die Garantie egal, es gibt ja immer noch die Gewährleistung.
Da ja sowieso alle Komponenten Zulieferteile sind, bekomme ich den Service auch woanders.
Es beträfe also nur den Rahmen und eventuell die Schwinge.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Du würdest im Extremfall also deswegen auf dein Traumfahrrad verzichten?
> Mir wäre da die Garantie egal, es gibt ja immer noch die Gewährleistung.
> Da ja sowieso alle Komponenten Zulieferteile sind, bekomme ich den Service auch woanders.
> Es beträfe also nur den Rahmen und eventuell die Schwinge.



Die Rahmen die mir gefallen, und die ich kaufe, kommen von Herstellern wie Specialized, Santa Cruz, Nicolai etc.. Da stellt sich die Frage nach Support und Garantie nicht.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. Dezember 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> ..der Meinung waren, ein Hersteller müsse sich nicht an seine Garantiebestimmungen halten.


Aber Canyon hält sich doch an seine Garantieversprechen, sie gefallen manchen nur nicht. 
Canyon sagt, es gibt nur dann einen gleichen Rahmen, wenn er noch verfügbar ist, sonst gibt es das Nachfolgemodell.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Rahmen die mir gefallen, und die ich kaufe, kommen von Herstellern wie Specialized, Santa Cruz, Nicolai etc.. Da stellt sich die Frage nach Support und Garantie nicht.


Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Du weichst aus. Und Spezialiced hortet auch keine Rahmen mehr. Es kann dir also auch passieren, das dein "alter" Rahmen nicht mehr verfügbar wäre und du auch ein Nachfolgermodell mit allen Problemen bekommst.


----------



## Habitat84 (29. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Aber Canyon hält sich doch an seine Garantieversprechen


Das hab zumindest ich auch nicht in frage gestellt.
Dem rest kann ich nur zustimmen. Canyon macht wozu sie sich verpflichtet haben.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Du weichst aus. Und Spezialiced hortet auch keine Rahmen mehr. Es kann dir also auch passieren, das dein "alter" Rahmen nicht mehr verfügbar wäre und du auch ein Nachfolgermodell mit allen Problemen bekommst.



Ausweichen? Auf welche Frage? Kann es sein das du dich etwas überschätzt? Dich ein wenig zu wichtig nimmst? Aber den Fall gab es im Bekanntenkreis tatsächlich. Mit einem 2014er Enduro. Bekam dann das neue, bei dem die Laufräder (Traverse SL auf 142mm) nicht passten. Wurden dann kostenlos auf Boost Naben (DT Swiss 240) umgespeicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (29. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du dich etwas überschätzt? Dich ein wenig zu wichtig nimmst?


----------



## Deleted 324346 (29. Dezember 2019)

osi22 schrieb:


> Bitte lesen, dies wurde schon besprochen. Zweifach Schaltung und Non-boost Laufräder passen zu dieser Rahmen nicht.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> ...


an den Ramen passt universal zwei fach Umwerfer und er braucht nur eine andere HR Nabe oder Adapter.


----------



## el martn (29. Dezember 2019)

Worum geht es eigentlich?
Es gibt hier kein Gut oder Böse mehr!
Jeder motzt jeden an.
Wie in ner Massenkloperei....
Geilo


----------



## Hinouf (29. Dezember 2019)

Da hab ich ja richtig Glück gehabt, dass für mein 2016er Strive noch ein Garantierahmen lieferbar war. Sogar in der richtigen Farbe ?. Der Rahmen war übrigens komplett nackt; d.h. es war nicht mal der Gewindeeinsatz für die Steckachse drin, geschweige denn eine Steuersatzschale. Wurde aber alles kostenfrei nachgeliefert.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Dezember 2019)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja richtig Glück gehabt, dass für mein 2016er Strive noch ein Garantierahmen lieferbar war. Sogar in der richtigen Farbe ?. Der Rahmen war übrigens komplett nackt; d.h. es war nicht mal der Gewindeeinsatz für die Steckachse drin, geschweige denn eine Steuersatzschale. Wurde aber alles kostenfrei nachgeliefert.


Cool, sowas hört man aus Koblenz leider viel zu wenig. Aber manchmal läuft es auch super glatt! Top.


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Cool, sowas hört man aus Koblenz leider viel zu wenig. Aber manchmal läuft es auch super glatt! Top.



Weil sich die Zufriedenen hier nicht melden, sie haben ja auch kein Problem. 

Ich hatte ein Problem mit meinem Exceed Rahmen am Tretlager. Alles abgebaut und mit dem nackten Rahmen ohne Termin nach Koblenz in die Werkstatt. Rahmen kam direkt in die Qualitätskontrolle. Nach 45min hatte ich einen neuen Exceed Rahmen in der gleichen Farbe in der Hand. Zuhause wieder alles angebaut. Fertig. Das ist ein Mega ! Service und ich bin zufrieden. Geht aber auch nur wenn man in der Nähe wohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevieWander (29. Dezember 2019)

Das Problem mit der Ersetzbarkeit haben sicherlich viele Marken (habe ich selbst bei einem anderen hier genannten Premiumhersteller auch erleben dürfen). Es gibt doch kaum ein Jahr, wo nicht irgendwo irgendwas an einer Serie verändert wird...was man dann als großartige Neuerung für gutes Geld wieder an den Käufer bringt. Der Bikemarkt lebt von ständiger Veränderung und deshalb sind vermutlich alle Garantieversprechen aller Hersteller in Wahrheit nur für zwei bis maximal drei Jahre sinnvoll.

Zur Entschuldigung der Bike-Hersteller muss man auch sagen, dass ein MTB nach 5 Jahren so gut wie nichts mehr wert ist. Wenn man dann einen nagelneuen Rahmen bekommt ist das nicht das allerschlechteste Angebot. Damit unterscheiden sich MTBs stark von anderen Produkten. Wenn ich mir ein Edel-Fernglas von Leica oder Zeiss kaufe, Made in Germany mit 10 bis 30 Jahren Garantie, dann ist das Fernglas im Schadensfall nach 10 Jahren fast noch genauso viel wert. Was soll auch kaputt gehen oder sich abnutzen? Dann kann man vom Hersteller erwarten, dass man den garantierten Ersatz auch nach 10 Jahren bekommt. Beim MTB ist es halt anders - man kann nie wissen wie stark ein Bike vom Besitzer geprügelt wurde und die Serie verändert sich eh alle 2-3 Jahre. Ich würde deshalb die Kulanz eines MTB Herstellers nicht absolut zum gemachten Garantieversprechen bewerten, sondern relativ zu dem, was bei allen anderen Bike-Marken auch gängige Praxis ist.

Abschließend noch ein Gedanke zum Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Canyon ist definitiv kein Discounter, wie hier zuvor behauptet. Mathieu van der Poel oder Jan Frodeno haben nicht auf "Aldi-Fahrrädern" die diesjährigen Siege eingefahren. Wenn man van der Poel's Lux für 6500 EUR kaufen kann, aber über 10000 EUR für ein vergleichbares Gewicht bei Specialized oder Trek bezahlen müsste, dann hat man einfach 4000 EUR für so ein Premium-Bike gespart. Selbst wenn man dann noch einen neuen Ersatzrahmen (Lux CF SLX Frameset) für 3000 EUR irgendwann nach 6 Jahren selbst draufzahlen müsste, dann würde man immer noch günstiger kommen als bei den großen Traditionsmarken wo diese Räder fünfstellige Preise haben. Von der Seite her, Daumen hoch für Canyon.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Weil sich die Zufriedenen hier nicht melden, sie haben ja auch kein Problem.
> 
> Ich hatte ein Problem mit meinem Exceed Rahmen am Tretlager. Alles abgebaut und mit dem nackten Rahmen ohne Termin nach Koblenz in die Werkstatt. Rahmen kam direkt in die Qualitätskontrolle. Nach 45min hatte ich einen neuen Exceed Rahmen in der gleichen Farbe in der Hand. Zuhause wieder alles angebaut. Fertig. Das ist ein Mega ! Service und ich bin zufrieden. Geht aber auch nur wenn man in der Nähe wohnt.



Ich habe meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen müssen. Und kenne viele Leute die es teils noch heftiger hatten. Positives ist mir aus meinem Umfeld nicht bekannt. 
Leider.


----------



## BillGehts (29. Dezember 2019)

Früher war das in der Tat noch schlimmer. Jeder der damals Probleme mit einer Fox Gabel hatte wurde an Toxoholic weitergeleitet und das im Rahmen der Garantie.

Canyon ist und bleibt ein Saftladen, ich kenne auch niemanden der über längere Zeit ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gesammelt hat. Viele haben sich ein bike gekauft, sind aber dann doch wieder zu seriösen Anbietern gewechselt.

Die Räder sind auch weder besonders schön noch innovativ. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass mein BMC Teammachine SLR01 im Angebot für 6000€ zu haben ist, würde ich im Traum kein Canyon Bike auch nur annähernd in in Erwägung ziehen. Vor allem habe ich neben dem besseren Rad auch noch einen Premium Service.

Im MTB Segment bekommt man bei Scott oder Orbea bessere Bikes mit einen super Service. Preislich nehmen sich die Bikes auch nicht wirklich viel. Wenn ich ein Scott Scale 900 RC WC neben einem LUX sehe, muss ich keine Minute überlegen was ich kaufen würde.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Dezember 2019)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Früher war das in der Tat noch schlimmer. Jeder der damals Probleme mit einer Fox Gabel hatte wurde an Toxoholic weitergeleitet und das im Rahmen der Garantie.
> 
> Canyon ist und bleibt ein Saftladen, ich kenne auch niemanden der über längere Zeit ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gesammelt hat. Viele haben sich ein bike gekauft, sind aber dann doch wieder zu seriösen Anbietern gewechselt.
> 
> ...



Nun ja, Canyon kann aber nix dafür wenn die Anbauteile hops gehen. Dann ist nunmal der jeweilige Hersteller in der Pflicht. Und da war Fox mit Toxo echt schlimm. Habe aufgrund dessen kein Fox mehr gekauft. Seit Fox das wieder selber macht, läuft das nahezu perfekt. Canyon ist nur für seine Rahmen verantwortlich, aber das ist schon ne mächtige Herausforderung.


----------



## BillGehts (29. Dezember 2019)

Ne, das war eine andere Geschichte, die Gabel war kaputt ich habe sie zu Canyon geschickt die wieder zu Toxo die dann behaupten das die Gabel ok wäre. Was sie aber nicht war. Eine unendliche Geschichte, die so nur bei einem Versender passieren kann. Jeder lokale Händler hätte das abgefangen. Ud hier hat Canyon auch wieder eine ganz schlechte Figur gemacht.


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2019)

Ein Scott oder BMC kostet bei gleicher Ausstattung nur im Angebot so wenig wie ein Canyon mit UVP. Wenn Canyon noch die Sparbuchwochen oder TdF Wochen hat, kommen da auch nochmal 10% ab. Das führt dazu das die Ungeduldigen lieber die Canyon UVP bezahlen als monatelang im www nach Scott oder BMC Angeboten zu suchen. Solange das so bleibt, wird Canyon weiterhin gut verkaufen.


----------



## Martinwurst (29. Dezember 2019)

Canyon will sein Garantieversprechen doch einhalten.
Dein Problem ist eher, dass du nicht gelesen hast, was das Garantieversprechen war.
Gäbe es gar keine Garantie, dann gäbs gar nichts für dich. Keine 700 Euro und keinen neuen Rahmen. 
Erst informieren, dann schimpfen.


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (30. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Scott oder BMC kostet bei gleicher Ausstattung nur im Angebot so wenig wie ein Canyon mit UVP. Wenn Canyon noch die Sparbuchwochen oder TdF Wochen hat, kommen da auch nochmal 10% ab. Das führt dazu das die Ungeduldigen lieber die Canyon UVP bezahlen als monatelang im www nach Scott oder BMC Angeboten zu suchen. Solange das so bleibt, wird Canyon weiterhin gut verkaufen.


Canyon  so günstig? Sorry kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, war vielleicht früher mal so. Hab mal spaßeshalber 2 Räder in der Volumenklasse 3000 € verglichen: Trek Remedy 8,0 vs Spectral CF 7.0. Ähnliche Ausstattung, vergleichbares Gewicht (der Vorteil Canyon liegt verm. nur in den schmaleren Reifen).
Wer will da noch ein Canyon ? Und , die wollen die UVP ja auch haben, während beim örtlichen Händler sicher noch ein paar % drin sind. Und wenn jetzt das Argument Carbonrahmen kommt - auf einen billig Carbonrahmen würd ich in der Preisklasse eher verzichten.


----------



## flowgeek (30. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Worum geht es eigentlich?
> Es gibt hier kein Gut oder Böse mehr!
> Jeder motzt jeden an.
> Wie in ner Massenkloperei....
> Geilo


weihnachtskoller - sollten alle wieder arbeiten gehen ;-)


----------



## chickendestroye (2. Januar 2020)

Statusmeldung: Da sich Canyon nicht wie schon mehrfach versprochen bei mir gemeldet hat, habe ich versucht nach den Feiertagen, sprich ab dem 30.12.2019 wieder jemanden zu erreichen....... Ergebnis: Es kommt seit dem 30.12.2019 eine Bandansage, dass man wegen einer technischen Störung nicht erreichbar ist!! Das passt ja wieder perfekt zusammen  Hat jemand eine Ahnung was dort los ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppison (2. Januar 2020)

Ich habe vorgestern das Kontaktformular wegen Rücksendung eines Schutzblechs ausgefüllt. Da kam dann eine E-Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass gerade viel Nachfrage ist, zurück. Die sind im Weihnachtsurlaub und ich denke ab Montag sind die auch wieder voll besetzt und arbeiten die Serviceanfragen ab.
Schöner Mist bei dir. Hast du das ganze Rad oder nur den Rahmen hingeschickt?
Nach 5 Jahren ist bei Mountainbikes leider auch alles schon ordentlich runtergerodelt. Ich würde den neuen Rahmen nehmen. Das alles aber nur schriftlich mit der Angabe, was alles an Zubehör dabei ist. Rahmen ohne Dämpfer ist ja fürn Arsch. Wenn du das Rad hingeschickt hast, dann sollen sie halt alles demontieren und dir zuschicken. Blödes Ende eines Sportlerjahres.
Dann alles verkaufen und ein neues (anderer Hersteller?) ordern. Vielleicht willst du ja doch was ändern am Setup. Ich habe noch ein Stumpjumper FSR aus 2009 mit 3x9, das kauft mir niemand mehr ab.


----------



## chickendestroye (2. Januar 2020)

Steppison schrieb:


> Schöner Mist bei dir. Hast du das ganze Rad oder nur den Rahmen hingeschickt?


Nein die haben nur den Rahmen


----------



## S-H-A (2. Januar 2020)

Habe grad von nem entfernten Arbeitskollegen gehört (von dem ich gar nicht wusste das er MTB fährt), der sein Exceed zerschossen hat, dass er binnen 3 Wochen einen neuen Rahmen hatte. Es kann also auch 1a funktionieren. Ist jetzt der erste den ich persönlich kenne. Aber er sagt er kennt es nicht anders. Kaum zu glauben...


----------



## Deleted 324346 (2. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Habe grad von nem entfernten Arbeitskollegen gehört (von dem ich gar nicht wusste das er MTB fährt), der sein Exceed zerschossen hat, dass er binnen 3 Wochen einen neuen Rahmen hatte. Es kann also auch 1a funktionieren. Ist jetzt der erste den ich persönlich kenne. Aber er sagt er kennt es nicht anders. Kaum zu glauben...


ein Freund von mir hatte auch 2019 einen Rahmenbruch an seinem Lux. Binnen 7 Tagen hatte er einen neuen Rahmen. Aber mal ehrlich, wer hat alte Dinger auf Lager? Ich mag Cannion auch nicht wirklich, halte also nicht zu denen. Aber reklamiere mal einen 5 Jahre alten Rahmen, der eh nur paar Euros kostet bei den großen Herstellern. Da läuft es genau so. Ich hatte Ende 2018 meinen Centurion Carbon Team Rahmen geschrottet. Hatte innerhalb von 5 Tagen meinen neuen Rahmen. Musste aber auch LR neu kaufen, weil der neue boost hat. Und das war ein Neubike von Februar 2018.


----------



## chickendestroye (6. Januar 2020)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Statusmeldung: Da sich Canyon nicht wie schon mehrfach versprochen bei mir gemeldet hat, habe ich versucht nach den Feiertagen, sprich ab dem 30.12.2019 wieder jemanden zu erreichen....... Ergebnis: Es kommt seit dem 30.12.2019 eine Bandansage, dass man wegen einer technischen Störung nicht erreichbar ist!! Das passt ja wieder perfekt zusammen  Hat jemand eine Ahnung was dort los ist??


*CYBER ANGRIFF auf CANYON*
KOBLENZ, 6. JANUAR 2020 Kurz vor Jahreswechsel wurde die Canyon Bicycles GmbH Ziel eines massiven kriminellen Cyber-Angriffs. Offenbar handelt es sich um eine professionell organisierte Tätergruppe, die sich darauf spezialisiert hat, Unternehmen anzugreifen. Den Tätern gelang es, sich bei Canyon Zugriff auf die IT-Systeme zu verschaffen. Software und Server wurden verschlüsselt und dadurch stellenweise lahmgelegt. Nicht betroffen war die Webseite www.canyon.com: Bestellungen über den Webshop können und konnten wie gewohnt aufgegeben werden. Mittlerweile ist der Angriff identifiziert und nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand gestoppt. zeugt von Verschlüsselung unserer IT-Infrastruktur wurden die Arbeits- und Geschäftsprozesse vorübergehend massiv beeinträchtigt. Unmittelbar betroffen war unser Standort Koblenz sowie alle internationalen Ländergesellschaften mit Ausnahme der USGesellschaft, da diese mit einem eigenen IT-System arbeitet. Wir rechnen in den nächsten Tagen mit Verzögerungen im Kundenkontakt sowie in der Auslieferung. Wir setzen alles daran, um die Auswirkungen für unsere Kunden und Fans so gering wie möglich zu halten und schnellstmöglich wieder in den Wir bedauern diesen Vorfall außerordentlich und entschuldigen uns, dass Canyon derzeit nicht seinen gewohnten ServiceUnmittelbar nach Bekanntwerden des Cyber-Angriffs hatte Canyon die zuständigen Behörden informiert. Eine enge Zusammenarbeit erfolgt seitdem mit der Kriminalpolizei Koblenz und dem Landeskriminalamt. Der Landesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz in Rheinland-Pfalz wurde informiert. Gegen die Täter wird Strafanzeige erstattet. Experten aus den Bereichen IT, Forensik und Cyber-Security konnten den Angriff schnell analysieren und kontrollieren sowie bereits Lösungen und Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten.


----------



## osi22 (6. Januar 2020)

Edit.


----------



## chickendestroye (30. Januar 2020)

Zwischenstand nach fast 3 Monaten warten:

Ich habe nach etlichen Nachfragen meinerseits, nachdem Canyon wieder erreichbar war, sogar einen Rückruf von Canyon und sogar vom Second Level Support erhalten.
Das war vor zwei Wochen und ich hatte zum ersten Mal das Gefühl, dass es jetzt vorwärts geht. Canyon hat ein paar kleine Eingeständnisse gemacht und wir sind uns einig geworden. Sogar 10min später erhielt ich die Bestätigungsmail mit dem was wir besprochen hatten, mit der Bitte auf diese e-mail meine Einverständnis zu geben. Dies tat ich auch sofort.
Nach einer Woche ohne Reaktion, nochmals ein Anruf bei Canyon...... ich dachte es mir schon, die e-mail war nicht aufzufinden und es stellte sich heraus, dass die e-mail Antwortadresse [email protected] nicht mehr abgerufen werden könne. Also nochmal die selbe e-mail an [email protected] geschickt..... Ergebnis gleich *NULL.*
Ende letzter Woche nochmals angerufen, Hotline fragte mich dann nach meinem alten Nerv, was ich schon seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr habe.....Kopfschütteln!! Nochmals alles erklärt und auf einmal war auch die e-mail wieder da, wie und ob es irgendwie weitergeht konnte mir niemand sagen.
Daraufhin schrieb ich einen Beschwerde an die GF. Ergebnis nächsten Morgen rief mich eine Dame an, die von dem ganzen bisherigen Vorgang nichts wusste, auch dieser Dame erzählte ich das Ganze nochmal und sie versprach sich sofort darum zu kümmern. Eigentlich ist ja alles geklärt und es muss sich nur noch jemand finden, der den Rahmen in die Kiste steckt und verschickt.
Diese Woche habe ich immer noch nichts von Canyon gehört, also wieder bei der Hotline angerufen, Ergebnis wie immer, keiner kann mir was sagen, sie geben es an die Werkstatt weiter, die würden sich schon melden. Man kommt nicht zu den Vorgesetzten, Werkstatt oder sonstwohin durch, ich kann nur sagen, das sind dort die ärmsten Sch..... im First Level Support. Die können nichts dafür und müssen wahrscheinlich jede Menge aushalten, wobei ich mir dessen immer bewusst war und nie laut oder persönlich wurde, obwohl ich es eigentlich gewollt hätte...... alles reine Selbstbeherrschung.
So jetzt bin ich aber an einem Punkt angelangt, wo ich mir das nicht mehr länger bieten lassen werde, ich werde am Montag meine Rechtsschutzversicherung bemühen und vielleicht bringt ein Schreiben des Anwalts etwas Fahrt in die Sache.


----------



## chickendestroye (30. Januar 2020)

Was ich ganz vergessen habe, die Versprechen des First Level Support´s nach Rücksprache mit ihren Vorgesetzten, dass ich einen Rückruf von den Teamleiter oder eines Verantwortlichen erhalte, wurde wie schon letztes Jahr nicht gehalten. Aber das hat mich nicht mehr wirklich gewundert.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Januar 2020)

Würdest du aufgrund deiner Erfahrung dort nochmal ein Rad kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickendestroye (30. Januar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Würdest du aufgrund deiner Erfahrung dort nochmal ein Rad kaufen?


Das war mein viertes und wohl auch mein letztes. Habe mir jetzt ein Scott Spark 920 bestellt. Das kommt in KW12, bin mal gespannt ob es noch vor dem Luxrahmen da ist. Würde lachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## biketiger2 (8. Februar 2020)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn wirklich, die hätten noch Rahmen für die Gewährleistungsfälle??
> QUOTE]


Bestimmt, denn in dieser Zeit hat man als Käufer den gesetzlichen Anspruch auf den genau gleichen Rahmen, selbst bei der Farbe. Ist ja auch ein beliebter Streitpunkt bei Rennradgabeln. Und wenn's den nicht mehr gibt, kann ich das ganze Rad wandeln. Das heißt für den Hersteller, im schlimmsten Fall nach einem Jahr und 363 Tagen, Rückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises. Das Risiko gehen die wenigsten Hersteller ein.


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2020)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Bestimmt, denn in dieser Zeit hat man als Käufer den gesetzlichen Anspruch auf den genau gleichen Rahmen, selbst bei der Farbe. Ist ja auch ein beliebter Streitpunkt bei Rennradgabeln. Und wenn's den nicht mehr gibt, kann ich das ganze Rad wandeln. Das heißt für den Hersteller, im schlimmsten Fall nach einem Jahr und 363 Tagen, Rückerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises. Das Risiko gehen die wenigsten Hersteller ein.


Dann mal viel Spaß beim Durchsetzen bei Canyon.


----------



## chickendestroye (14. Februar 2020)

Mein Gott *CANYON *was seit ihr für ein S.............. Neueste Meldung von der Werkstatt vor fast zwei Wochen: "Sie haben die Teile jetzt *priorisiert* bestellt und diese sollten letzte Woche Samstag im Canyon Home sein, danach _natürlich_ schnellstmögliche Montage und sofortiger Versand. Ergebnis nach zwei Wochen wie immer *NULL. *Habe heute nochmals angerufen, die nette Dame an der Hotline konnte mir wie immer nichts sagen, außer dass ich mich noch etwas gedulden möge (darin habe ich ja auch langsam Übung) Wenn sich bis nächste Woche Dienstag nichts getan hätte, gäbe sie es an ihren Vorgesetzten weiter....... blablablablabla. Das hat doch mit einer *richtigen Firma* nichts mehr zu tun, oder??


----------



## S-H-A (14. Februar 2020)

chickendestroye schrieb:


> Mein Gott *CANYON *was seit ihr für ein S.............. Neueste Meldung von der Werkstatt vor fast zwei Wochen: "Sie haben die Teile jetzt *priorisiert* bestellt und diese sollten letzte Woche Samstag im Canyon Home sein, danach _natürlich_ schnellstmögliche Montage und sofortiger Versand. Ergebnis nach zwei Wochen wie immer *NULL. *Habe heute nochmals angerufen, die nette Dame an der Hotline konnte mir wie immer nichts sagen, außer dass ich mich noch etwas gedulden möge (darin habe ich ja auch langsam Übung) Wenn sich bis nächste Woche Dienstag nichts getan hätte, gäbe sie es an ihren Vorgesetzten weiter....... blablablablabla. Das hat doch mit einer *richtigen Firma* nichts mehr zu tun, oder??



Für den, den das 2020 noch überrascht, fehlt mir jegliches Mitgefühl, sorry.


----------



## chickendestroye (21. Februar 2020)

Es war soweit, mein Rahmen kam gestern nach 3 Monaten und 17 Tagen von Canyon zurück. Ich wusste bisher gar nicht, wie man sich über einen Rahmen den man eigentlich nicht wollte und für den ein doch recht gewaltiger Umbau, der Zeit und Geld kostet, nun endlich doch so freuen kann. Da wird die These "Mit dem Entbehren wächst das Begehren" traurige Wahrheit. 
Das Erfreuliche vorweg, der Rahmen kam in der Farbe welche ich mir gewünscht hatte. Dies wäre aber laut Canyon nicht möglich, denn es gäbe keinen Austauschrahmen in meiner Wunschfarbe, nur in schwarz/weiß. ........Komisch da kam wohl einer der wusste das nicht und schickte mir meine Wunschfarbe. Aber egal, darüber möchte ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Auch die anderen Teile waren wieder erwarten, wie abgesprochen dabei.
Dann kam aber doch noch mal ein Klopper, ein kleines Begleitschreiben mit der Rechnung..... nichts stimmte. Daraufhin die Hotline angerufen um das zu klären. Nach etlichem Suchen fanden sie sogar die e-mail mit den schriftlich festgehaltenen Zusagen und Preisen. Den Fall geben sie jetzt an die Fachabteilung weiter........ von mir aus können sie sich jetzt auch 3,5 Monate damit Zeit lassen  Bin mal gespannt, ob sie das noch geklärt bekommen, ist mir aber auch jetzt egal, denn jetzt gehts zuerst mal an das zusammenschrauben der Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2020)

Also verkaufst Du jetzt doch nix ?


----------



## chickendestroye (21. Februar 2020)

Nö die Erfahrung zeigt, dass man besser zwei vernüftige Bikes hat. Das Biken mit einem alten Cube machte doch wirklich nicht viel Spaß. Und wenn in einem Monat das Scott kommt, steht das Lux als Zweitrad im Keller und ich hoffe, dass ich es nicht mehr benutzen muss, denn das hieße, daß das Scott kaputt wäre und dieses genauso lange weg wäre, wie mein Lux.


----------

